# Black Mouth Cur



## cracka311 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got a black mouth cur puppy. He's 12 weeks old. He seems real skiddish like he was abused or just totally ignored before I got him. He cowards away from the hogs in the pen behind the house. Any ideas to get him started?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

spend the next nine months socializing ( aspend as much time with him as possible expose him to many new things like crowds, walking on a leash in many diferent environments city country ect) this will build confidence. Then at the same time begin him gently teach him to come when called, sit and kennel ( kennel means enteri nto your house vehicle whatever)

then when hes about a year old start hunting seriously with him

right now hes like a one year old child

they are a nice dog but have to mature first


----------



## algotube (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello cracka311;

Do you still have your Black Moth Cur? I also have one if your still using this forum I have a few questions for you?

Thank you


----------

